# Where can I acquire modern full scores of orchestral works?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been looking without much success. I'd love to have more modern something to study, there isn't much on Amazon. I don't really know what I want, other than something I have recordings of already. So, ideas?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Antique bookshops perhaps?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Manok said:


> I have been looking without much success. I'd love to have more modern something to study, there isn't much on Amazon. I don't really know what I want, other than something I have recordings of already. So, ideas?


It depends on what you consider modern. The 20th-century Bartok string quartet scores are all available online, plus numerous orchestral works by him, with certain legal restrictions to keep in mind: http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Bartók,_Béla


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Unfortunately, sheet music of composers who have died in the last 50 years is still protected by copyright (otherwise I would make a beeline for IMSLP!).... That being said, you should try en.scorser.com, which has scores by Schnittke, Messiaen, Stockhausen, and many others. The website itself is not violating any laws as it simply hosts the files (see here). You may have to buy anything that is not available there.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very complicated! "The copyright law of the United States tries to encourage the creation of art and culture by rewarding authors and artists with a set of exclusive rights. Copyright law grants authors and artists the exclusive right to make and sell copies of their works, the right to create derivative works, and the right to perform or display their works publicly. These exclusive rights are subject to a time limit, and generally expire 70 years after the author's death. In the United States, any music composed before January 1, 1923, is generally considered public domain."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Even more complicated than ^^ as the life+70 rule only applies to works published since 1978. There are also rules based on number of years since the publication: "95 years from publication for works published 1964–77; 28 (if copyright not renewed) or 95 years from publication for works published 1923–63"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Becca said:


> Even more complicated than ^^ as the life+70 rule only applies to works published since 1978. There are also rules based on number of years since the publication: "95 years from publication for works published 1964-77; 28 (if copyright not renewed) or 95 years from publication for works published 1923-63"


The United States copyright terms were extended in 1998 in what is known as the "Mickey Mouse Protection Act."


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Please take note that I want to buy the scores which should eliminate the need for a discussion on copyright. I’d dearly love a copy of Schnittke’s Symphony no 2.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Manok said:


> Please take note that I want to buy the scores which should eliminate the need for a discussion on copyright. I'd dearly love a copy of Schnittke's Symphony no 2.


Well, here's where it can be found... The scores are not necessarily hard to find. The problem is that some of the modern ones can be pricey to own:

https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/symphonie-no-2-sheet-music/17686143?kw=&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o9&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8IKXs9rU2AIVybfACh3LLQ_hEAQYCSABEgKl-vD_BwE&d=sem_sidecar&d=sem_sidecar&popup=false&popup=false&utm_source=google&mkwid=s%7Cpcrid%7C88276238542&ac=1&country_code=USA&sc_intid=17686143&scid=scplp17686143


----------

